# Software para NOKIA 3650 o 3660



## principexus (Abr 7, 2005)

Tengo un problemilla con mi nokia 3660 en el cual el telefono se cuelga a veces, esta lento en sus procesos. Me gustaria saber donde podria encontrar el software mas actualizado, o quien me podria ayudar con este tema. Lo busco unicamente con fines de mejoramiento de rendimiento y no para ningun tipo de desbloqueo,liberacion, ni nada similar. De antemano gracias...!!!


----------



## caliche (Abr 13, 2005)

Puedes encontrar software para este telefono en la siguiente pagina:

http://www.zonanokia.com/index2.htm


----------

